# Tree Stump Tunnels on My Garden Railroad!



## DoctorZ (Jul 26, 2013)

I had a severe storm knock down a bunch of 100-year-old Oaks on my property back in June, so I decided to put some of the old trunks to good use on my Garden Railway.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice cutting Doc.
Lets hope the stumps don't settle any the next rain you get.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Cool Idea
Dennis


----------



## DoctorZ (Jul 26, 2013)

jimhoot said:


> Nice cutting Doc.
> Lets hope the stumps don't settle any the next rain you get.


The nice thing about Garden Railroads is if the stumps settle, I can ballast them back up again. I wouldn't want to cut more as it may weaken the stump into splitting. I did have one split when I was making them. I originally planned on three.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Gives it a nice rustic look. I would add some moss to the top, maybe even the type you get in the floral section in the dollar store.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc z it reminds me of the redwoods out west. You may want to coat the parts of wood that do not have any bark with boiled linseed oil to help preserve the wood. Pete


----------



## DoctorZ (Jul 26, 2013)

Bill C. said:


> Gives it a nice rustic look. I would add some moss to the top, maybe even the type you get in the floral section in the dollar store.


I don't think I'll have to add any moss. Living in the woods the moss grows naturally on all things wooden.


----------



## DoctorZ (Jul 26, 2013)

pete said:


> Doc z it reminds me of the redwoods out west. You may want to coat the parts of wood that do not have any bark with boiled linseed oil to help preserve the wood. Pete


Thanks for the advice. I was going to wait for the bark to fall off, then stain and varnish the entire stump. However, I may try your idea first.


----------

